# Patrol Ambush Video



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2005)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=903391194502565184&q=%22Saber+elements+in+firefight%22+playable%3Atrue

Video gives you a good sense of what its like on patrol in Iraq. These guys were pretty lucky. Jones didnt man his gun when the ambush kicked off. Not a good move on his part and in my opinion could have jeapordized his vehicle.


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Rule #1 Never dogfuck when there is a camera crew around...


----------



## Pte_Martin (29 Nov 2005)

wow what an intresting video, Jones really wasn't doing much and when he was they had to tell him where to shoot


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (29 Nov 2005)

I would have had jones beaten for acting like that once everyone was back safe and sound. He didnt know what the heck was going on at all and kept his head down most of the time... way to go jones.


----------



## KevinB (29 Nov 2005)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> I would have had jones beaten for acting like that once everyone was back safe and sound. He didnt know what the heck was going on at all and kept his head down most of the time... way to go jones.



 :   You being underfire before and all that, so you'd know how you will react?

 The guy f'd up and was clearly out of his league - even after the fact.   But a beating is going to sort him out... - Please 

edit - spelling


----------



## Infanteer (29 Nov 2005)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> I would have had jones beaten for acting like that once everyone was back safe and sound. He didnt know what the heck was going on at all and kept his head down most of the time... way to go jones.



Stay in your lane and quit being a clown.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (30 Nov 2005)

A) I didnt literally mean beat the guy, but somebody should have sorted him out



			
				Infanteer said:
			
		

> Stay in your lane and quit being a clown.



Awwwwwwww but mom


----------



## Infanteer (30 Nov 2005)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> Awwwwwwww but mom



Do you know Mr Jones?   Are you aware of the extent of his service?   Was this his first firefight?   Is this video demonstrative of his usual conduct on operations?   Do you know his level of training?   Have you been in a situation similar to the one he experienced?

If your going to put yourself up as a professional soldier on these forums, then start acting like it.   Seeing how you've probably never been in either a firefight or a deliberate ambush, why don't you stick to what you know and leave the personal assessments and ideas on corrective action to yourself.   You should know where your level is and how that gives you the ability to make a fair comment on, so stay in that lane and grow up.

All I can say is that the BTDT's in other discussions on this video have basically concluded that Jones shit the bed in this firefight.   It is an opinion I am willing to accept due to the credibility of the guys I've seen making this assessment.   However, I'm not going to act like a teenage reservist with the "hooah I did QL3" act and start talking about how this guy doesn't rate as a soldier because he choked up during a firefight - I'll let his Chain of Command be the judge of that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (30 Nov 2005)

Yup. 
Looks like "jones" shit the bed pretty bad. 
We'd all like to think we would be standing in the turrent throwing grenades and shooting our colt .45s but until I've been in a firefire and had people shooting at me trying to kill me I'm not going to jump on the 'hes a pussy' band wagon.


----------



## Glorified Ape (30 Nov 2005)

Good video... I kind of feel sorry for Jones - he seemed pretty freaked out/paralyzed. I imagine that's probably not that uncommon when bullets are wizzing over your head and you have no idea what's going on. 

Did they turn around and head back into the ambush because one of their vehicles was hit?


----------



## Infanteer (30 Nov 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> Did they turn around and head back into the ambush because one of their vehicles was hit?



Yep - you can hear them recognizing the fact that it is one of their vehicles burning - the medic seemed to be the switched on one telling them to get the hell up to the casualties.


----------



## fleeingjam (30 Nov 2005)

What were they reffering to at the end of the video? they were screamin "Rolling Thunder" do they mean rolling thunder like rolling thunder in vietnam or is it another term altogether?


----------



## Blakey (30 Nov 2005)

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> What were they reffering to at the end of the video? they were screamin "Rolling Thunder" do they mean rolling thunder like rolling thunder in vietnam or is it another term altogether?


The Comander in the Veh is telling his gunner (Jones) to tell the lead veh to "go to thunder" I assume Camp Thunder?, probably the closet friendly base at the time?


----------

